# Furries in an ep of "1000 ways to die" represented by fursuit sex DX



## Beastcub (Feb 5, 2009)

new show comming to spike TV

one clip in the commericial was a group of ugly lame mascot costumes crawling around in the dirt humping eachother around a camp fire in the back ground with a guy being dragged off my a real bear in the forground 

-__-

as in i guess i need to prepare for yet another media induced fursuit sex sterotype protraying rent-a-center costumes being used again. (i am not interested in but can deal with the sexual aspect of the fandom.... but as a fursuit maker the sex suit sterotype bugs me a lot and i am sure it bugs people who are furries and do not even have an interest in fursuits that fursuit sex has become the media icon for furries)

anyway just giving a heads up and wondering if anyone elese saw this clip in the commericals for this new show

EDIT:
crap found it online....i'll watch it later when i am not bat-shit tired and moody (i needs sleep like NOW)
http://www.spike.com/show/27237

also...sounds very fake and the show is supposibly supposed to be all real instances of strange deaths


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

meh, no video is loading for me on that page >.> but i can imagine how bad it is XD


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> meh, no video is loading for me on that page >.> but i can imagine how bad it is XD



first of all is it just me or does it look like the guy is wearing a winne the pooh pajama hoodie?

ugg, thing is it is SO EASY to fake a furpile and say it's what furries do all the time, and the horrid mascots only make it worse.
i have not tried to load the video yet for i am not in the mood for it >_<

yes sex is big in the fandom but it mainly through online stuff and artwork, fursuit sex is like 3% of the sexual aspect of the fandom (they cost so damn much and they are so uncomforatble to wear for one thing)


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 5, 2009)

What do you expect? This is from the same network that gave us that festering pile of shit known as "MANswers". XP


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 5, 2009)

watched it....dude...how much do you want to bet mr "i'm wearing pooh bear PJs and sitting here with a guitar" is not even a furry...

and once again furries are physically defined as people who put on animal costume and have sex...LAME
at least in CSI they did not out and out define the fandom as people who put on costumes and have sex

even then those in the fandom who do partake in furpiles are not going to rolling around in the dirt in a $1000+ costume

if this was not such a huge sterotype i would have found this funny, especially the comments with the chicken costume


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 5, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> What do you expect? This is from the same network that gave us that festering pile of shit known as "MANswers". XP




you mean the "how big do boobs have to be to crush a beer can" show?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

it still wont load for me... cmon, i want to witness this shitfest >.< XD
but its true, its a sad thing how other people are stereotyped again... and if it really is as horrible as you said... than it really IS worse than the CSI episode :O


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> it still wont load for me... cmon, i want to witness this shitfest >.< XD
> but its true, its a sad thing how other people are stereotyped again... and if it really is as horrible as you said... than it really IS worse than the CSI episode :O




at least this is short and is on a kind of lame brain program and not on something as well known as CSI
do you have cable and get spike TV? if you do just keep an eye out for the ep to come on TV. it took a minute for the vid to load for me and i have cable internet...so if you have dial-up it could take a century to load for you

it's just, dude, yes furry fandom has a sexual side to it but its mainly on-line through role play and artwork. fursuit sex like hardly ever even happens! but alas it is the easiest thing for the media to latch onto and fake, i mean some fat dude looking at porn on his computer is not as exciting to film as a zebra mascot humping a rabbit mascot.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> at least this is short and is on a kind of lame brain program and not on something as well known as CSI
> do you have cable and get spike TV? if you do just keep an eye out for the ep to come on TV. it took a minute for the vid to load for me and i have cable internet...so if you have dial-up it could take a century to load for you


i have dsl with 1.6 mbit... it doesnt load at all >.>



Beastcub said:


> it's just, dude, yes furry fandom has a sexual side to it but its mainly on-line through role play and artwork. fursuit sex like hardly ever even happens! but alas it is the easiest thing for the media to latch onto and fake, i mean some fat dude looking at porn on his computer is not as exciting to film as a zebra mascot humping a rabbit mascot.


you are right... the artwork has something esthetic to it, people humping each other in costumes is way more easy to cover for them >.>
around 1000 buxx you say? as if anyone would waste it lake that...


----------



## Jelly (Feb 5, 2009)

Why, oh, why didn't 1000 Ways to Die on SpikeTV bother to stop and explain the colorful hues of the retarded furry rainbow?

Maybe because no average person is ever going to give a shit, and most of the people watching it are just looking for stupid people in weird positions getting mauled by bears.

Mission accomplished.

I don't think its worth getting worked up about.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Why, oh, why didn't 1000 Ways to Die on SpikeTV bother to stop and explain the colorful hues of the retarded furry rainbow?
> 
> Maybe because no average person is ever going to give a shit, and most of the people watching it are just looking for stupid people in weird positions getting mauled by bears.
> 
> ...



on the one hand you are right. its supposed to be entertaining.
but on the other hand it clearly says "Furry Sex Party" in the description which makes it kinda hard to tell whether its supposed to be stereotyping furries or not.
if they were not trying to stereotyp anyone they could have let them out from the start^^


----------



## Jelly (Feb 5, 2009)

Its pretty obvious they're doing that because they don't care for anything but the moniker of "fucked up people that have the potential to do fucked up things."

It's trash entertainment. It'd be like saying Springer got his facts wrong about self-amputee fetishists.

Although, I want to know what the actual story this is supposedly based off of was.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> It's trash entertainment.



right, and this is the reason why i dont really take it srsly^^
sure, it sucks that they stereotyped someone again but im pretty sure id laugh pretty hard at the video because i can enjoy the stupidness of shows like that^^
the damn thing just has to load! >_<


----------



## Zanzer (Feb 5, 2009)

Videos don't load at the libary... suckage

But from the picture it looks like he is a little kids costume


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey, spike TV is better than a lot of other networks. Manswers is awesome. Parody is parody, it's suppose to be funny! Why else do you think they make fun of gays/blacks/morons/anything all the time on lots of shows and websites?

Stop being so serious, put a smile on that fluffy face!


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 5, 2009)

I loled :V .


----------



## X (Feb 5, 2009)

tl;dr for anyone who cant/doesn't want to watch it. 
guy gets lost, goes batshit insane while high on shrooms, finds a furry sex party around a camp fire, bugs a few of them, eventually finds a real bear and gets mauled to death.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

the video itself seems to be pretty funny...
it still doesnt load for me >.<
any other sauce for it?


----------



## X (Feb 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> the video itself seems to be pretty funny...
> it still doesnt load for me >.<
> any other sauce for it?



depends, do you have a software that can play .flv files? if not you can get it here for free. ill post a link to megaupload when it completes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> depends, do you have a software that can play .flv files? if not you can get it here for free. ill post a link to megaupload when it completes.



how could i call myself a nerd if i wouldnt have a player that can play anything? 
would be nice, thanks!


----------



## X (Feb 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> how could i call myself a nerd if i wouldnt have a player that can play anything?
> would be nice, thanks!



ok, here is the link: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DP8MB1JE


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> ok, here is the link: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DP8MB1JE



ok, this is just bad^^
it IS kinda entertaining (you have sex AND a guy getting killed in one video! )but that winnie the pooh guy is just wrong XD both with his costume and his description of furries 

thanks for the link again!^^


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 6, 2009)

i wonder if a troll wrote this scenario.

i mean mr poohbear-gutiar-guy is not even a furry


----------



## Masakuni (Feb 6, 2009)

Too bad Spike TV is pretty much a cesspool of terrible trashy programs like this. :V


----------



## Neybulot (Feb 6, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Parody is parody, it's suppose to be funny!



I rather doubt this was intended as a parody, but I'm probably wrong. Rather stupid anyway though.


----------



## Aden (Feb 6, 2009)

Bet they did a half-assed version of furries to get this reaction out of all y'all. Now they'll air the _real_ episode, in which someone will be killed by angry, scorned furries from message boards.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 6, 2009)

Watched it. Got half way through. Turned it off. It's retarded.

That said if people are so inane as to take that seriously, rocks make better people than them. People should realize that Spike TV is not a source for legit information of sub-cultures. If they don't, revert to what I said. Rocks make better people than them.


----------



## Zentio (Feb 6, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I loled :V .



This.

Also at the people ITT whining about it.


----------



## wildbilltx (Feb 7, 2009)

LOL, like last years "Back to You" show about Anthrocon, this is too stupidly done for anyone to take seriously. Don't freak out about it.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 7, 2009)

Saw this. Was gonna post.

Deemed it unimportant.


----------



## Teracat (Feb 7, 2009)

Shit cracked me up. Bonus points for absolutely horrible animal puns.

I can just imagine what meeting must have been like for the three actors who did the testimonials.

"Okay, Jean, you're going to be a toxicologist. Brian, you get to be our bear expert-"

"Bear expert?"

"Yeah, you know...you're a bear expert. You went to bear school or something. Anyway, that leaves us with you, Toby, you get to put on this Winnie the Pooh costume and talk about spirit animals."

"...God, I hate my life."


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Feb 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Parody is parody, it's suppose to be funny!



If this clip was supposed to be funny, I wasn't laughing the entire time. 

Of course, the way the "sex in fursuits" stereotype was portrayed in the clip was wrong, but there were other things that seemed wrong with the clip, like the legitimacy of it all. If this was intended to be a parody, it was done poorly, IMO.



Trpdwarf said:


> It's retarded.



Exactly. By the end of this clip, I went "...WTF?"


----------



## Skittle (Feb 7, 2009)

I think they threw the furries in there for the lulz.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 7, 2009)

Clipped from the comments:



			
				Comments from the clip said:
			
		

> 6.   madingo  Posted on Feb 6 '09 at 11:58 AM
> 
> TV reaches a new low, Spike TV
> 
> This jumped the shark before the first episode.



After checking out the other stuff in the series, I would have to agree.


----------



## Anthrax4000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh get the fuck over youselves already!

It's just a damn TV show! I mean, am i like the only fur who just gets over this crap and moves on with his freakin' life? 

I swear, the trolls on youtube are friggin' right, you do all have a persocution complex... *sighs* this is why i'm a scaly... i hate being associated with you lot of whiny... bitches... 

There's a reason why scalies don't get trolled, WE DON'T BITCH AND MOAN ABOUT THIS STUPID BULLSHIT!!!!!

:|


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2009)

Anthrax4000 said:


> Oh get the fuck over youselves already!
> 
> It's just a damn TV show! I mean, am i like the only fur who just gets over this crap and moves on with his freakin' life?
> 
> ...



So wait. You're going off the assumption that scalies...are _not_ a subgroup of furries? Bahaahahaaa

And save your righteous indignation for after you've read the thread.


----------

